# OMG Guess what I found!!!!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I was at a craft store (I should be safe their, right?) and I went to look at the jars and stuff so I could get some more qt tanks for the rescues, and I found a 10g VASE!!! Now I am against bettas in vases, but It was only $6 and I can easily at a heater, so I bought it and once I get it all set up I can upgrade cloe from her 4g tank into the vase!!! :-D I just thought tht was really cool, so I had to post it!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

where?
I was planning on getting a pile of BIG bowls or vases for more fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A vase is perfectly fine as long as its big enough and 10 gallons is certainly big enough. What a great find!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

dang! pics? sounds great!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh wow! What store?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH! A 10 gallon vase!?!? Pictures please!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Whoa, a 10 gallon vase? What a find! Make sure it holds water first!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep Yep wanna c Pix please :-D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome! I wanna know where you got it!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

10 gallons? Holy! I would be careful of vases from craft stores tho, as it may not be designed to hold water and may crack under the pressure.. i learned this the hard way.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I got it at Micheal's, I think! I'll get pics as soon as I set it up! It has had water in it since last night and so far so good!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm I"ll have to check Michaels next time I go.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds awesome! Michaels was where I got mine, but I hope mine breaking was just a fluke. A 10 gallon vase would be incredible, definitely need pics


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I never knew they made 'em that big. I'll be going to Micheals for sure. :shock:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to michaels and couldnt find anything that size. All the big ones were atleast $30 - $40 and you can get a 10 gal setup without the heater from walmart for that price.

However walmart has good sized one for like $10... Bigger than the ones they sell at Michaels (those betta vases) for $5.

I will be going there next paycheck.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thts really odd..... I went back today and they had restocked them!it was micheals-I am positive. Do u live in the US? I do, and maybe thats why urs doesn't have it....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pictures please? :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I gotta go to Michael's....


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

ElmoFish said:


> Sounds awesome! Michaels was where I got mine, but I hope mine breaking was just a fluke. A 10 gallon vase would be incredible, definitely need pics


yeah vases are normally ment to hold water along with plants so it had to be a bad one.;-)


----------



## louu (May 22, 2009)

ok im a silly billy just went through a whole fit cos i thought i started a new thread!

my advice: watch your betta carefully for anything that may be off and remove him immediately if it does (my mistake) i know this sounds like a total derr thing to say but as i learnt three times over before i realized what was going on they sometimes use window cleaner to make the vases sparkly

i doubt you will have any problems but just another thing to keep in mind


----------

